# Ideas for marketing a new mma fight gear line



## cubs52632 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have been reading the forums here for a couple of months and have came up with some great ideas for marketing my line of t-shirts and hats. I am going to start out with 2 designs of shirts and one design of hats. 

I plan on marketing it through local fight teams by sponsoring them and giving them free gear to start out. Also i think i will buy one of those pop up gazeebo's and set on the side of the road trying to sale shirts. Plus of course I am going to wear my fight gear everywhere I go. 

My question to all of you is do you have any other ideas of how to get my line off the ground as I do understand that it is a very tough thing to break into (mma apparel). I don't have the funds to buy large ads in magazines or to sponsor ufc fighters or anything like that so i am looking for low cost ideas. 

Thanks in advance for any advice you guys and gals can provide me.


----------



## Chris2009 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello

well as a publisher of a fighting magazine i get this everyday from people wanting to place adverts in the mag but can't afford to pay the bill. my suggestion to you is approach the magazine publisher and ask them if they would like to do a product review of your gear this way you will offload a few of each shirt to them they write a report on it and they will make it sound nice cause they all just scored new cloths. if that does not work another favorite i get is that you just tell them and be honest that your new and want to become heavily involved but scared to waste so much money so look for a discount, or my best i get this once a day they say put an advert in there free for the first one and if it works you will rebook future adverts for the year i do allow this in my magazine but i am selective on who i put in there for free as i want to build a relationship with the person so i can understand if i can pick up on them just trying to score a free ad or they actually just want to test the water.

on saying this if you get the advert in there best to do some sort of product code that needs to be entered into your website next to product so you can accuratly guage how many hits you get from that particular magazine so you now you wont be wasting your money if you go further. other than that get in the loop with the current promotions around your scene and when you see the poster posted somewhere it has the promoters number on it call it and ask how much a stand at the event going to cost you and or ask what levels are sponsorship sometimes it is not that much i had a stand at a show cost me $250 of top of my head i sold about $1200 worth of cloths so it was a great thing for me plus they made ring announcements all night for me. but obviously the bigger the show the more $$$$ they will ask for so start at some amatuers show cause they are the guys that want to buy the stuff to look like the pro's plus pro's get given the apparel so why would they buy it..

I hope this helps..


----------

